# Porkstrami - a successful experiment!



## scooper (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been wanting to make pastrami since I first read about it.  But I wanted to throw a twist into it.  

I started by making a Corned Pork Butt.  (insert jokes here)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I took a piece of butt that I trimmed some pieces off for BBB and some butt bites, (I'll get to that in another post), and ended up with about a 3 lb. piece.  Cured it for 13 days in pink salt, Kosher salt, sugar, garlic, onion, and pickling spice.  Afterward I soaked it over night in water to purge the salt.  Rubbed with P, O, G, Coriander and a bit of turbinado sugar.

Trying Pecan wood on this one.  First time using it.

Right out of the cure, rinsed and ready to purge.







Here she is purged and dried, ready to rub.







Oiled and rubbed:













Into the smoker at 7:45 this morning.  At 10 hours I foiled at 185 for fear of it getting dry.

At 190:







And the money shots! (some with flash, some without)
































It came out amazing!  Very moist, very tender, loaded with flavor!  It tastes like corned beef/pastrami, and is as moist as a 190 pork butt.  

The wife wanted to have it for dinner instead of the butt slicer I cooked along with it.  No way... sammies for a few days!


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks very good!

Pork pastrami is very popular in Romania....Pastrama de Porc.


:sausage:


----------



## scooper (Jan 29, 2012)

Interesting.  Thanks for the info. 

Thanks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 29, 2012)

Now Scott this is a new one to me too. It sounds good different but good. I might have to try it. I have a butt and I'm been wanting some corned beef n pastrami lately to.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2012)

That's really cool! I have to try that, yours looks delicious!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow awesome job!!  I always like when experiments go well!!!


----------



## big casino (Jan 29, 2012)

looks very juicy and tastey great job man


----------



## scooper (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you, all.  It really did turn out good.  Just finished a grilled sammie, and wow, really good.  I will never buy commercial corned beef or pastrami again. 

I did not want to mask the flavor with kraut for the first sammie.  Just a simple grilled cheese using mayo on the outside instead of butter, then warmed the sliced meat in the nuke box for 45 seconds.

Hand sliced cuz I don't have a machine yet.  It was really tender after warming it.  Mrs. Scooper loved it.  That makes it a hit!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2012)

Is that my sandwich? This really looks amazing


----------



## sound1 (Jan 29, 2012)

WOW, another one to try!!  THX for the info


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2012)

Lookin' Great...JJ


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 29, 2012)

Scott, that looks amazing, and that sammie, Mmm! Mmm!


----------

